# found this bar that plays 80s music



## bilalrashid (Sep 20, 2014)

So I've found out this great little bar that plays music from the 80's and was wondering if anybody else is into that kind of thing would love to meet people from here .. The bar is called L2 and is in Habtoor Grand hotel in Marina


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm an 80s child and absolutely LOVE the music! If you manage to get a large enough group, I might join too  (pending babysitter availability)


----------



## egyprince (May 19, 2014)

Try to register at internations.org. On the Dubai section and creat your own group, many people will join I'm sure.

Cheers


----------



## nic_86 (Sep 25, 2014)

lol guess this wasnt a success


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey, I love 80's music!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

From their website:

Restaurants & Bars
I2 Lounge
Whole some venue might gain some reputation by playing fresh and upfront music, I2 done very well in maintaining 80’s 90’s music playlist which has seen the bar flourish from Dubai to regularly packed dance floor destination.


Timings: 10:00 PM to 3:00 AM except Saturday, Sunday & Monday

*Who writes this stuff?*


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Did anyone else read 'egyprince' as Eggy Prince?


----------



## aysem (May 7, 2012)

I2's playlists are great however it is small and gets extremely crowded at weekends.
Society (byblos hotel) is also good for 80s & 90s music but again gets very crowded-impossible to breathe


----------

